# New England Reptile distributars/Zoo Creaturs?



## rule6660 (Sep 6, 2009)

I am heading down tomarow and was wondering if anyone knew if they were handicap ecesable? my uncle can not take stairs very well and he wanted to go and take the tour of the place? Any help would be Awsome Thanks ~AJ~


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 6, 2009)

The store/Zoo Creatures is one level, no stairs. It might be a bit tight in spots though. The tour though is upstairs. I'm sure they have an elevator.


----------

